# Canine Drumming Challenge – The Havanese Freestylers (Drummers)



## Linda & co (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Havanese fanciers,

We are a family from Belgium and we like to share a video of our Havanese with you.

A dog trainer came up with the idea to challenge people to teach their dog to drum, to make a video of it and to gather as many "likes" as you can. The three videos that gather the most votes on Youtube, Facebook or wherever the video is uploaded win a training DVD. 
We've reacted on this challenge and we've made a video of our Havanese drumming on The Bongo Song of Safri Duo. 
The funny thing is that all our Havanese and Havanese puppies bred by us participate in this little movie. They show several tricks that they do with pleasure. Have fun watching our video!!

You can see our video by clicking on the link of *Youtube* :




If you can't see the video via Youtube, you can open this link : Drumming Havanese.

*If you like our video, please click on the "thumbs up" or "I like" button on Youtube to vote for us. You can also vote via the poll on this page on our website*: http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_canine_drumming_challenge.htm. Voting is possible until June 5, 2011. 
Thank you very much !!!

Lots of greetings from Belgium, 
Linda & my daughters Kristine & Laura
& our Happy Animals
http://www.felici-animali.be


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

too cool, you've done a wonderful job with them. Quite the performers. Send more videos anytime. Love it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What an adorable bunch!!! Loved watching them!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are wonderful! Thanks for sharing and I will be happy to vote for them!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I loved watching this again. Thanks for putting it on the forum so I can watch it over and over.

Edited: I most certainly voted for them!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This was delightful to watch, and I grinned the whole way through it! Great job! I'm voting, too!

How long did it take you to teach your Havs this and then film it?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG!!! What fantastic little drummer boys...and girls!!!!!! LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great video! You've done a great job and they are all beautiful. They all look like they are having fun too.

Good Luck, I hope you win.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Your whole web site is very interesting.I love your animals,what a beautiful Ragdoll cat you have,we also have one,who gets on very well with our Havs.I am actually one quarter Belgium,and used to visit regularly up until the age of 15[a very long time ago].Keep meaning to visit again as I have many happy memories.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That was so cool! I shared it to my face book page!


----------



## Linda & co (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

Thank you soooo much for the very kind reactions and for voting!!! We appreciate that very much!

Yes, the dogs have a lot of fun and we too. They are rewarded with food and nice words. They love it! 
You need a lot of patience to teach them these things, but it strengthens the bond with them at the same time. 
Thanks also for the compliments about our website .

Lots of greetings from Belgium, 
Linda & my daughters Kristine & Laura
& our Happy Animals
http://www.felici-animali.be


----------



## Linda & co (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Havanese fanciers!

Just to let you know that we've won the Drumming Challenge  !!
Thanks for your support, votes and kind words !!!





Here you can see the results : http://www.lolabuland.com/2011/06/07/and-the-winners-are/

Lots of greetings from Belgium, 
Linda & my daughters Kristine & Laura
& our Happy Animals
http://www.felici-animali.be


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

If you had not won, it would have been a travesty!!!! Congratulations to all of you. I just love watching this video and I think you are amazing. The little ones are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So beautifully trained and it's clear they are having fun! Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations... you CERTAINLY deserved it!!!:whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think this must have been posted when we were traveling and I missed it. This is awesome!! Loved it! Congratulations! Going to see if I can send the link to our trainer!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hooray,well done!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Great job, I'm glad that hard work paid off.


----------

